# Tortoises at NARBC Tinley Park, IL 17Mar12



## DriveWRX (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a few tortoises and turtles at the NARBC show in Tinley Park, IL.
There were others but these were the better shots...

Marginated






Redfoots





Gulf Coast Box Turtles





Burmese Brown (smiling for the camera)





Elongated (enjoying some cactus)





Shy Redfoot





Big Guys under a table (Redfoot and Burmese?)





Redfoot





Ornate Box (juvenile and adult)





Leopard, blondes ("you know you want to take me home....")





Star Tortoise adult "for display only"...





Pancakes (there's 6-7 of them in there!)





Leopards





Sulcata





Little Star





Red Bar Panther Chameleon
OK, not a tortoise , but fantastic anyway!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice! I really like the looks of that elongated.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Mar 17, 2012)

I LOVE THE STARS!!


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics. What did you go home with. I know if I ever went to one of those, I would have a few torts and few more lizards, like the chameleon. I stay home instead


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice! I almost went today too!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 17, 2012)

I love the elongated's face.. so cute  and I do wanna take the blonde leo home


----------

